# Do you wear chaps?



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Random question, I was just wondering and if you do what type of riding do you where them for? My mom wants me to get some so I don't keep ruining my jeans.


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

no i dont wear chaps. i barely were boots in the summer time when i ride =) i ride western and a lil bit of english


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Always in jeans, always in boots, sometimes in chaps.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I only wear chaps at horse shows. Too much of a hassle to put them on just for regular riding, unless you're going out on some seriously overgrown trails or something like that


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I like wearing them in the winter especially, of if I know I am going to be riding a horse that I need a little bit of extra "glue" for lol :lol: I have a basic pair of western chaps with the fringe on them; still good enough for the small shows that I do but they dont look out of place on the trail.I definantly wouldnt want to wear them on eighty degree days though :-(


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I use half chaps, but thats it. I ride western and english. Only use the half chaps English.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I ride english and wear chaps... we're quite the sight when we're schooling cross country and running through dressage tests!

They're the kind with the fringe down the leg, big conchos, equitation drop, everything. I can be seen riding in them 98% of the time 
They make my legs look short, but it's just schooling, so who cares? They're comfortable, great to ride in during the summer, warm in the winter and only cost me $20 brand new. Can't beat it.

You can kind of see them in this picture:


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I wear western chaps but only when Im showing


----------



## easyluckyfree (Sep 28, 2009)

I wear chaps when I'm wearing jeans, but when I'm wearing breeches no. I ride english. I personally think chaps with jeans look better? Haha, I don't know.


----------



## Sghorselover (Oct 19, 2009)

I wear them for ranch work and cow work and basic riding but only western

For english i wear paddock boots and half chaps!


----------



## kyna (Mar 19, 2009)

I wear Half chaps, I do lots of long trail rides and hate when my jeans rub on my legs, they are a lifesaver!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I wear chaps in the cooler weather and when it gets hot I use half chaps.
I ride in track pants under the chaps


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

When I fit into my chaps , yes. I like to wear shorts in the summer (I'm always too warm) and wearing my chaps over is very comfy. Plus, when I stop to rest and have a bite to eat, off come the chaps and I'm perfectly temp controlled!

When I don't fit into my chaps, I'm a jeans girl. I like jeans with the stretch in them for that extra comfort.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wear mine when it is really cold outside or the wind chill is very low. Leather chaps cut the wind amazingly and are really warm. I ride western and the only time I don't wear jeans is in the summer when riding bareback on my old broke horses. I actually didn't buy mine, they are my Dad's old show chaps that he bought in like '78 or '79 when he went to the world Appaloosa show. I talked him into letting me cut them off to fit me. They are a little big around but that's okay, rather that than to tight. Later I will probably get a pair that is made for me but right now, I don't really want to spend 200 or 300 dollars on something that I won't need for another year. I have too many other things to use my money on right now. Other than that, I don't really wear them though I am considering getting a pair of ****** for this summer cause they make riding through brush or plum thickets much easier.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

Lets just say my chaps were $500 custom handmade.

They are strictly for showing. unless its freeeeeeezing.
I ride western so I wear boots halfway up my shin. So when its cold I have a pair of half chaps that are a size bigger to go over my boots and jeans.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I am on my 3rd pair of chaps in 25 years. I tend to wear them through in the legs next to the saddle. |I always have them custom fit to me and I hate fringes. I too find them really warm in the winter.
I like a good buckle, a heavy duty belt, not the dinky little buckle and belt.
I will not ride in jeans since the inner seam of the jeans wear through my leg and bleeding in one's pants is not a good thing.
I will also not ride in a tooled saddle.


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

I bouhgt a pair of half chaps on-line, because I ride trail and some areas have lots of brush and manzanita. I hated getting tugged every step! These saves my riding pants and fit great, feel great (they hug the calves, and add support) and I feel lick a** in them! LOL
They are a great thing to have, and once you use them you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner! I love them!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I only wear my chaps at shows. I think my mother would kill me if I wore them out on the trail and ruined them.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't, but I probably need to. I only trail ride, but my horse loves going through brush, branches, etc. And it doesn't matter how many thorns there are, she just bulldozes right through. I always ride in jeans and have tried to get thicker ones, but I just need to break down and buy some chaps to save my legs. 

I think they'd be great in the cold, but I can't imagine them being comfy in the summer. Any recommendations for summer chaps? Are half chaps better?


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't wear chaps...


----------



## GoldRush (Dec 14, 2009)

The half chaps are great for summer or winter. They don't bulk up on you like full chaps can, when your seated. It sure takes the pain out of trail riding a bulldozer! Sure, the HORSE can easily maneuver through all sorts of brush, but the branches get caught on our legs, and can pull us out of our saddles...I highly recommend these...for $30-$40 bucks (if not less) they more than pay for themselves after a few rides!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't even own a pair of chaps and I can't get myself to spend the money.


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't wear chaps. I ride for pleasure, though.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

snoggle said:


> I don't, but I probably need to. I only trail ride, but my horse loves going through brush, branches, etc. And it doesn't matter how many thorns there are, she just bulldozes right through. I always ride in jeans and have tried to get thicker ones, but I just need to break down and buy some chaps to save my legs.
> 
> I think they'd be great in the cold, but I can't imagine them being comfy in the summer. Any recommendations for summer chaps? Are half chaps better?


Chaps are good in the summer, just wear shorts underneath 

When you take them off after riding you just want to go "AHHHHHHH!". Instant cooling factor.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I've been looking at half chaps - there's a ton of variety. Will just about any of them keep the thorns out of my legs? I just don't want to buy ones that are meant for show and won't really protect me. Any recommendations?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_I would, but I forget to. I wear tall boots! 
_


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I have never worn chaps. Would like to try it out sometime though. But they're expensive. I ride western so I ride in jeans (winter) and even my Carharts and I also, have my cowgirl boots that go more than half-way up my shin. In the summer, I get really hot so I'll just throw on some shorts and keep my boots on lol.


----------

